# Egg yolk soap



## GardenGirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I'd like to try it, myself.

I've read here, somewhere, that folks are using about one egg yolk ppo.  

I found a site here:

http://susanparks.com/cgi-bin/start.cgi ... l/home.htm

where she says she uses a dozen eggs for one batch of 28 bars. 

Anyone have a good recipe?  Anyone using the whole egg?


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 21, 2010)

Weird :shock: 
What does the egg yolk do for the soap?

If you add an egg yolk to your gravy it makes it thick creamy and delicious, you have to temper it in really slowly so it doesn't curdle.  

I wonder if it would curdle in the soap with the heat?  Maybe it makes soap thick creamy and delicious too, huh. :wink:


----------



## Lindy (Sep 21, 2010)

I use one yolk PPO - the difference in the soap is truly amazing - the lather is rich and deep as well as hugely conditioning.

You do need to temper the egg yolk.  The way to do it is to beat the yolk first then add warm oils and beat - then add back into the oils without your lye and blend it really, really well, then you can add your lye and soap as usual.  This is best made RTCP.  One of my favourite soaps!


----------



## carebear (Sep 21, 2010)

I've been meaning to try this.


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 21, 2010)

I hear it's great to add egg yolk to shampoo bars.  Suppose it'd be good in a dog shampoo?  I superfat dog shampoo, but not regular shampoo bars.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 21, 2010)

I only made it once. Scrambled egg soap anyone?


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 21, 2010)

What about using powdered egg yolk and SB into oils?  I have some on hand.  How about I try it in a batch of dog shampoo tonight and report back?


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 21, 2010)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> What about using powdered egg yolk and SB into oils?  I have some on hand.  How about I try it in a batch of dog shampoo tonight and report back?


That might work. It would be like making mayo; no? Try it.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 22, 2010)

Lindy said:
			
		

> I use one yolk PPO - the difference in the soap is truly amazing - the lather is rich and deep as well as hugely conditioning.
> 
> You do need to temper the egg yolk.  The way to do it is to beat the yolk first then add warm oils and beat - then add back into the oils without your lye and blend it really, really well, then you can add your lye and soap as usual.  This is best made RTCP.  One of my favourite soaps!



What Lindy said!

IrishLass


----------



## GardenGirl (Sep 22, 2010)

Lindy and IrishLass, any other good ingredients to compliment the egg yolks?

I'm kinda leaning toward a bit of lanolin.  And maybe beeswax.  And cocoa butter.  And olive oil.  Well, I guess everything is sounding good.  I'm not really wanting to make a shampoo bar, just something that sounds homey and nourishing.


----------



## dubnica (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow...egg yolk in soap?  I think I will have to try it, I need good soap for my dogs.  I think I will try it tonight with 1lb batch.


----------



## GardenGirl (Sep 22, 2010)

Alright.  Here's what I'm trying.

Coconut Oil
Olive Oil
Cocoa Butter
Avocado Oil
Lanolin
Beeswax
Castor Oil
Egg yolks (1.5 ppo)

Sound nourishing? 
I'll report back.

Edit to add:  I dropped the superfat on this to 3%, figuring the eggs will add quite a bit.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 22, 2010)

GardenGirl said:
			
		

> Alright.  Here's what I'm trying.
> 
> Coconut Oil
> Olive Oil
> ...


Sounds good.


----------



## ToniD (Sep 22, 2010)

Lindy said:
			
		

> I use one yolk PPO - the difference in the soap is truly amazing - the lather is rich and deep as well as hugely conditioning.
> 
> You do need to temper the egg yolk.  The way to do it is to beat the yolk first then add warm oils and beat - then add back into the oils without your lye and blend it really, really well, then you can add your lye and soap as usual.  This is best made RTCP.  One of my favourite soaps!




Sounds interesting!    Lindy,  would you define "warm" as in when you are adding the warm oils to the beaten egg?    

My poor husband--a mad scientist woman has invaded the kitchen putting all the food into soap! :wink:


----------



## GardenGirl (Sep 22, 2010)

GardenGirl said:
			
		

> Alright.  Here's what I'm trying.
> 
> Coconut Oil
> Olive Oil
> ...



Did this today.  All went just fine.

Tempered yolks with a bit of warm oil and whisked it till smooth.

Mixed lye and oils (~85 degrees), brought to very light trace and then scooped out a bit of it and whisked it into the egg mix.

Once that was smooth, poured the egg mix slowly into soap while using stick blender.  Stopped to scrape out last bits of egg, stick blended a bit more.

Whisked in eo's/additives and poured.

I'll report back in 4 weeks!


----------



## GardenGirl (Sep 22, 2010)

ToniD said:
			
		

> Lindy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not Lindy, but I checked the temp of my oil before adding it to the beaten egg and it was around 90.  At first I thought maybe I'd cooked the egg, but a few whisks with a fork made it smooth.


----------



## ToniD (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks!    I will look forward to your post letting us know how the soap turned out!


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 22, 2010)

Sounds like it will come out fine. If I wanted to do something similar, I would have to leave the beeswax out as it has a higher melt point.


----------



## Lindy (Sep 22, 2010)

Sorry it took so long to get back to this post.  90* F is about right.  You don't want to cook the yolks and you need to beat them in really well or you do end up with scrambled egg soap..... not bad for a gentle exfoliator....     Don't try to add the whites because it really does turn into scrambled egg soap, nasty.  Something else I've learned along the way with this is that you really need to try and get the "film" off the yolk as it contains egg whites and depending on how much is attached it isn't very pretty.  Not a huge deal but you may find it in your soap.....

Any soap recipe can benefit from the egg yolks so really, it's a matter of playing....


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 23, 2010)

Just made dog shampoo with 2 egg yolks and 30 oz. oils.  The eggs were farm eggs and the yolks were really orange.  Looks like lemon pie filling.  I beat the EOs and some of the oils (110 F) into the yolks with a fork, then SB the yolk mixture into oils. No problems at all.  Can't wait to see what it's like tomorrow.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 23, 2010)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> Just made dog shampoo with 2 egg yolks and 30 oz. oils.  The eggs were farm eggs and the yolks were really orange.  Looks like lemon pie filling.  I beat the EOs and some of the oils (110 F) into the yolks with a fork, then SB the yolk mixture into oils. No problems at all.  Can't wait to see what it's like tomorrow.


I bet that's a pretty color.


----------



## GardenGirl (Sep 23, 2010)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> The eggs were farm eggs and the yolks were really orange.



Me, too, BakingNana!  I've got a fine lot of laying hens that provide us with more eggs than we use.  That's one of the reasons I wanted to try this soap.


----------



## Lindy (Sep 23, 2010)

Good for you!  Need to see pics!


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 25, 2010)

OK, here are pics of the dog shampoo.  First pic is just overhead lighting; second is with photo light on it.  The bar is an example of gel, ball not gelled.  How can I describe the gel?  Ummm, well, you know when you overcook a hardboiled egg and it gets the green sulfur rim around the yolk?  That's the color the gelled soap reminds me of.  Turned this weird sort of olive green tint.  To keep the lovely yellow, I guess you'd need to prevent gel.  In the mold about 36 hours before unmolding and cutting (not because it was soft or anything; I was out with hubby and didn't get it done till then).  I should have waited at least another day before cutting, but I couldn't stand it and I had to see.  Smelled terrible until this morning.  Smells like the EOs now.  At any rate, no problems at all with the egg yolks; tempered and added to oils.  About 90 degrees (just guessing; oils were just warm).  





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dubnica (Sep 25, 2010)

they both look great but I like the gelled one.


----------



## Lindy (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice - the colour will mellow out a bit and so does the scent.  Wait until  you try it!  Forget about the dogs you are going to want to be washing with this.... LOL


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 25, 2010)

Very nice, but I think I like the ungelled better.


----------



## carebear (Sep 25, 2010)

I just wrote to the soapcalc dude asking him to add egg yolk to the soaping oils.  Since an egg yolk has about 5 grams of fat...  Not sure if he will, but it was worth a shot.


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 26, 2010)

carebear said:
			
		

> I just wrote to the soapcalc dude asking him to add egg yolk to the soaping oils.  Since an egg yolk has about 5 grams of fat...  Not sure if he will, but it was worth a shot.



Oh, good idea!  I left the SF at 5 and it seems OK, but it'd be nice to be able to control it.  Thanks for the comments, everyone.  I think I will love this soap (as soap, tho, not shampoo...to much oil for human hair!).  It's not zapping, so my little chi may be getting a bath soon.


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh duh, my oils were 110, not 90.  Good thing I keep notes.


----------



## GardenGirl (Oct 17, 2010)

4 week egg yolk soap update.

I really like the creamy lather!  I will definitely do this again.

ETA:  I took it in the shower just now and even used it on my hair (I use bar soap on my hair probably every two days or so, but not exclusively.  I like using regular shampoo . . . so sue me!) and I liked it better on my hair than my shea butter soaps.  It is silkier after blow-drying than with most of the bar soaps I've used.  Just thought I'd throw that in there, FWIW.


----------



## heyjude (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for the update. Definitely something to add to my list.


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 17, 2010)

GardenGirl said:
			
		

> 4 week egg yolk soap update.
> 
> I really like the creamy lather!  I will definitely do this again.
> 
> ETA:  I took it in the shower just now and even used it on my hair (I use bar soap on my hair probably every two days or so, but not exclusively.  I like using regular shampoo . . . so sue me!) and I liked it better on my hair than my shea butter soaps.  It is silkier after blow-drying than with most of the bar soaps I've used.  Just thought I'd throw that in there, FWIW.



Same here.  I'm lovin' this stuff.  The odd green color I mentioned previously disappeared completely and it's now the lovely yellow again.  Smells great, lather is amazing.  Have a tester with psoriasis using it now.  Curious to hear what she thinks.  I didn't think the EOs were such a great idea for her, but she wanted to try it.


----------



## krissy (Jan 9, 2011)

i think i am going to try this tomorrow. i cant wait!!


----------



## srenee (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey.  I am definitely going to try this.  I have tons of farms around me.  So fresh brown eggs would really set this off!  So I am using Soampmaker 3, how do you account for this, as another liquid additive at ...?


----------



## krissy (Jan 9, 2011)

i decided since the kids are now going to be home tomorrow (it's snowing like crazy here) to do it tonight. it is in the oven cooking now. i scented it with a Bert's Buttermilk Bath dupe and left it white, so hopefully it will come out creamy and buttermilk-ish white.


----------



## tisci (Jan 9, 2011)

krissy said:
			
		

> i decided since the kids are now going to be home tomorrow (it's snowing like crazy here) to do it tonight. it is in the oven cooking now. i scented it with a Bert's Buttermilk Bath dupe and left it white, so hopefully it will come out creamy and buttermilk-ish white.




I can't wait to see how this turns out! I just ordered that FO & was gonna try goat milk for it but this seems way less intimidating than milk.


----------



## BakingNana (Jan 10, 2011)

srenee said:
			
		

> Hey.  I am definitely going to try this.  I have tons of farms around me.  So fresh brown eggs would really set this off!  So I am using Soampmaker 3, how do you account for this, as another liquid additive at ...?



I really didn't bother to account for the egg yolks.  I don't see anything about the finished soap to indicate that I should have done anything in particular to account for them.  Just my personal experience of course.


----------



## GardenGirl (Jan 10, 2011)

The only way I accounted for the eggs was by backing off on a bit of my usual superfat.  I wasn't sure if they would make it really fatty.

Anyway, I still love these bars but I bet you don't need to back off on the normal superfat, in retrospect.  Next time, I won't.


----------



## krissy (Jan 10, 2011)

tisci said:
			
		

> krissy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




the only thing that was disappointing to me about the scent OOB was i was thinking it'd be more "baby-ish" but it smells like OMH FO. 

i am about to cut the soap and smell it and such. this is a scent i was told develops into something beautiful after about a week.


----------



## krissy (Jan 10, 2011)

ok it is cut and it has this weird green color in the middles. i am sure it is going to go away though since the ends are already just a creamy pale yellow-ish white. i already tried some of the scraps and the lather is very creamy and white.

i took a pic with the end and part of a middle bar so that you can really see the colors. also took it on a stark white table so that you can see the true color of the soap.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Microdot (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks to those who posted your results with this. I've never tried egg yolks, I think I'm going to have to give it a try!

Dotty


----------



## falldowngobump (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks you so much for the pictures!  I tried making this soap and it's now at that "weird green" stage.  I'm was fearing getting scrambled eggs .


----------



## lsg (Jan 17, 2011)

Lindy said:
			
		

> I use one yolk PPO - the difference in the soap is truly amazing - the lather is rich and deep as well as hugely conditioning.
> 
> You do need to temper the egg yolk.  The way to do it is to beat the yolk first then add warm oils and beat - then add back into the oils without your lye and blend it really, really well, then you can add your lye and soap as usual.  This is best made RTCP.  One of my favourite soaps!



Just wanted to say thank you for the good advice.  This was so much easier than trying to add the egg/oil mixture to soap at thin trace.  I used 2 whole eggs instead of just egg yolks and soaped at about room temp.  I could only get soap to thin trace, but it turned out looking great.  Here is a picture.  Thanks again for the tip.


----------



## krissy (Jan 17, 2011)

my green stage has ended, it took a few days, and now all of my soaps are nice and creamy white. not a hint of true yellow.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 17, 2011)

Eggs have lecithin, so that could be why it took longer to trace.


----------



## lsg (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks Irena.  I stick blended the mixture for a long time until I decided that it was going to come to a thicker trace.  I decided to pour it in the mold to see what happened.  Fortunately, it hardened into a decent soap.


----------



## GardenGirl (Jan 17, 2011)

lsg said:
			
		

> I used 2 whole eggs instead of just egg yolks



I had read everyone was getting cooked egg white bits in their soap with whole eggs or eggs where the chalaza hadn't been removed from the yolk.  

So none of that happened to you?

Any white bits in the soap??


----------



## lsg (Jan 17, 2011)

I removed all of the ropey white stuff that I could.  I had no bits of cooked eggs using the method suggested by Lindy.  I used the stick blender to beat the whole eggs, added some warm oil to the eggs, beat that mixture and added it to the rest of the oils, beat that together with the stick blender then added the lye and blended to thin trace.


----------



## Zhuliya (Jan 24, 2011)

I've tried this one too yesterday, it's now sitting in the moulds waiting to be ready to come out. It has become that weir greenish look some of you were talking about, but I don't worry since you said it goes away with time.
Can't wait to try it on my hair!! Plus I used creamed coconut for the first time in my soap, can't wait to see if that makes any difference...


----------



## Jezzy (Feb 2, 2011)

I used egg yolk in my recipe yesterday and am wondering if I maybe made a mistake. I soaped at rt and decided not to gell. Was this wrong because of the egg? Is it possible that the soap will go bad because the egg didn't heat up? Just wondering.


----------



## GardenGirl (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't think it matters if you gel.  What was your superfat?


----------



## Jezzy (Feb 2, 2011)

20%. It was a 100% co batch


----------



## Simplyangelic (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm really glad I came across this thread as I'm hoping to make a batch of shampoo bars today and never thought to add egg, even though I have in the past!
It'll only be a small batch so 1 egg yolk will suffice....will post pics when it's demoulded and cut(probably a few days)


----------



## Jezzy (Feb 18, 2011)

I just made a batch last night for some of my friends that are having Chemo/Radiation. I used my normal recipe that I make for them and added 2 egg yolks. I hope this makes it even better for them <3


----------



## owl (Mar 7, 2011)

i made egg yolk & cow's milk soap a couple weeks ago, and tried it out today in the shower (i'm impatient! can't help myself). it was fabulous! so smooth and luxurious feeling. 

but i neglected to remove the chalaza, so there's little white specks in the soap that i could feel on my skin. i'll just pretend they're for exfoliation! 

i added 3 yolks straight to 26 oz of warm oils, and stick blended til homogenous before pouring in the lye water. it worked really well. 

the color was pretty green after unmolding the next day, and smelled absolutely eggy. it went away after a few days though.


----------



## Giangxamar (Mar 7, 2011)

I made an yolk soap yesterday and here is the picture.




The bar in the middle has a dark spot, it's actually green and when I poke it, there's nothing like weird powder or something, it's just a spot. I freak out when I saw the grain (that i have never experimented before), and the eggy smell. But reading this make me feel much more confident 
http://flic.kr/p/9oxk4i


----------



## foresthome (Mar 7, 2011)

*my egg soap*

I tried putting 2 goose eggs in my soap batch today. I tempered the egg yolks and gave the whites to the dogs. The yolks blended in nicely and the soap looked like lemon pudding, so I put lemon EO in it for scent. I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## ministeph (Mar 8, 2011)

ohhh i'm just curious how you guys are listing egg in your ingredients? i've tried to snoop around here, but I haven't found any examples.. 
I was just afraid it might look off-putting (inci names can be awkward haha).. 

I definitely want to try this


----------



## AmyW (Mar 8, 2011)

ministeph said:
			
		

> ohhh i'm just curious how you guys are listing egg in your ingredients? i've tried to snoop around here, but I haven't found any examples..
> I was just afraid it might look off-putting (inci names can be awkward haha)..
> 
> I definitely want to try this



A quick google search shows just "egg yolk" for someone selling it online, a description of what the egg yolk is for on each page with that ingredient might make it a little less off-putting


----------



## krissy (Mar 8, 2011)

i have seen it listed as ovum :shock:  which is the correct way from what i remember, but i was kinda weirded out by the word because i only associated ovum with human females, lol


----------



## lsg (Mar 8, 2011)

Lotioncrafters lists dry egg as Ovum.  They list regular egg as egg.  If you include a blurb on the label about added protein and lecithin of egg, then it might look great to the consumer even if you don't make any claims about the benefits of egg.


----------



## ministeph (Mar 8, 2011)

krissy said:
			
		

> i have seen it listed as ovum :shock:  which is the correct way from what i remember, but i was kinda weirded out by the word because i only associated ovum with human females, lol



hahah exactly!!!!

and thank you isg, that is a good idea   Im really looking forward to trying this out!!


----------



## GreenScene (Mar 9, 2011)

Anyone tried adding egg yolk to Nizzy's whipped soap recipe? I'm wondering if that would help keep the egg from curdling, perhaps removing the need to temper the yolk at all. I'm thinking it might remove the "cooked egg soap" problem some have had. Hmm...


----------



## krissy (Mar 9, 2011)

i didnt temper my egg. i just soaped cooler and took out a cup of soap to mix the egg in then mixed that back in... wait... is that tempering?lol


----------



## GreenScene (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm also curious about the shelf-life of y'all's egg soaps. I'm trying to remember how long the few of mine have lasted, but I think they were all used up by 12 wks. or so, so it's hard to say.


----------



## foresthome (Mar 9, 2011)

*Green Monster*

I made a Shea and Egg soap on Monday. I used 2 large goose egg yolks. It was a beautiful yellow when I poured it, but unmolded it todayand it is a very ugly green. I am withholding judgement for a couple of weeks, but it smells and looks awful. Bummer.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: my egg soap*



			
				foresthome said:
			
		

> I tried putting 2 goose eggs in my soap batch today. I tempered the egg yolks and gave the whites to the dogs.



Happy dogs!


----------



## Jezzy (Mar 10, 2011)

The green will go away foresthome


----------



## Lindy (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Green Monster*



			
				foresthome said:
			
		

> I made a Shea and Egg soap on Monday. I used 2 large goose egg yolks. It was a beautiful yellow when I poured it, but unmolded it todayand it is a very ugly green. I am withholding judgement for a couple of weeks, but it smells and looks awful. Bummer.



The  scent will settle out.  I find it smells awful for about a week and settles down.  I've not had it turn green before :shock:  it should change a bit, less us know how it turns out?

Goose eggs huh..... hmmmmm


----------



## The Goat Lady (Mar 12, 2011)

After reading about the membrane issue, I put one of my farm egg yolks (which have a much denser and darker yolk than commercial eggs) in a fine wire-mesh strainer. 

I broke it and had to push it around with my finger to get the thick yolk to leak through the wire. When it was all through, even though the yolk was clean from that slimy white thing (you know what I'm talking about!) there was still a yolk membrane left behind in the strainer. This method may save egg-yolk soaps from getting those funky clumps in it.

I'm trying my first egg yolk soap today in a goat's milk soap. I will report back in a few weeks!


----------



## JackiK (Mar 12, 2011)

I made a batch of lemon soap yesterday and added two egg yolks to a three pound batch.  Should have added more.  My lemon and lemongrass EO adds a tinge of color.  Was hoping for more from the egg yolk.  It's not a gelled soap so I'll have to let you know what I think in a month or so.  It does look creamy, though.  Glad to have that bit of info in my notes.


----------



## The Goat Lady (Mar 19, 2011)

Reporting back after one week after straining egg yolk through wire mesh strainer.

For a 5 lb recipe:

I whipped 4 yolks into a cup of oil with a high speed blender, then blended with entire oil in recipe.
I used goat's milk frozen into ice cubes, so the milk/lye never got over 85 degrees. I mixed it with oils when they were both at 80 degrees.

I added 1 tablespoon honey for a preservative, and left it unscented.
The second batch I scented with FO.

I let the soap gel. I didn't get green tint, nor spots. I cut it the following day and it is the color of pine wood with the merest speckling, even throughout. There was a slight odor, but not one I would describe as egg, or bad-egg: a slightly_ sharp_ scent. I repeated with a batch with FO, and the scent of the FO is fine and the slight sharp smell is unnoticed under the FO.

I will report back after it has cured 6 weeks.


----------



## foresthome (Mar 20, 2011)

My ugly green batch has turned totally yellow and the bad scent is gone. I had added only a little lemon EO, but should have added more. It doesn't smell bad just no smell. It is still a little tacky to the touch, but has only cured for 2 weeks. I think it is going to be fine. I hope it is moisturizing.


----------



## foresthome (Mar 26, 2011)

*Here it is*

The egg yolk soap that turned an awful green and was stinky. I turned out kind of nice. I haven't used it yet it is too young. What do you think?
I like them the way they are, they have kind of an asian feel to them, my husband thinks that I should trim them up. So here is a picture of both. What do you think is best?

http://i1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee4 ... andegg.jpg


----------



## JackiK (Mar 26, 2011)

I like the trimmed one best.


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 26, 2011)

JackiK said:
			
		

> I like the trimmed one best.


Me too. I also like the color.


----------



## The Goat Lady (Mar 29, 2011)

*strained yolks*

After 2 weeks my fresh goat's milk and strained yolk soap is fantastic. No specks, no smell, no rough spots. Super creamy. It's going to be my base formula from now on.


----------



## falldowngobump (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job with the egg yolk soap!  It looks wonderful.  Mine went through an ugly green thing but it's cured to a nice yellow and is great to wash with.


----------



## LavenderLady (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow, I have never thought of putting an egg itself into soap, this is really cool! Than you guys for sharing! I am going to have to try this out! 

And, foresthome, I like the trimmed one better also, but both are nice!

Whoever mentioned the INCI name, we don't have one in the USA, but the British use "ovum" for both the who egg and the yolks, so distributors use that.


----------



## Finchen (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi 

would it be too much to use one egg yolk for 1/2 pound of oil (9 oz)?


----------



## Finchen (Apr 9, 2011)

Here is a picture of my egg yolk soap which I made yesterday


----------



## foresthome (Apr 9, 2011)

I love it. Great looking soap.


----------



## Soaplady22 (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm definitely going to have to try this - I have 4 dozen farm eggs in my fridge so what better way to use them??!!


----------



## Chickenpoopshoes (Apr 15, 2019)

I'm going to do this with a duck egg...


----------



## Chickenpoopshoes (Apr 15, 2019)

Hey, since a duck egg is 13% fat, would that need to be accounted for in the lye calculation. Do any of the soapcalcs have a value for egg oil? Does it make soaps vulnerable to DOS?


----------



## earlene (Apr 15, 2019)

My SIL has ducks and chickens.  She prefers eating duck eggs to the chicken eggs.  I have never tried duck eggs in soap, but I absolutely do not like the taste of them for eating.  So if she lived closer, I would try them in soap if she gave me any.

I have not had any DOS with any of my egg soaps, but I am sure it is possible if the right conditions were to exist. 

I have not run across a lye calculator that lists eggs.  But you can find more information on how to do the calculations here: https://classicbells.com/soap/eggSoap.html


----------



## amd (Apr 15, 2019)

@Chickenpoopshoes this is an old thread. if you would like to start a new discussion, you can create a new thread and link back to this original thread. You'll probably get more interaction that way.


----------



## Nate5700 (Apr 15, 2019)

Chickenpoopshoes said:


> Hey, since a duck egg is 13% fat, would that need to be accounted for in the lye calculation. Do any of the soapcalcs have a value for egg oil? Does it make soaps vulnerable to DOS?



Interesting question. I've never done a soap with egg yolk. I'd be surprised if any of the soap calculators had it but I haven't used them all.

Best analogy I can think of is using milk of some type. When I've put goat milk in my soap I've always put it in as an additive and not considered it in the lye calculation. Any contribution from the milk fat becomes superfat at that point. Whether that makes you vulnerable to DOS I don't know, I would think that if you didn't go overboard with your SF it wouldn't be any more of a problem than usual, but if anyone has any more expertise on that I'd be interested too.


----------



## Kathy Heiner (Apr 16, 2019)

I made egg yolk soap for Easter. It turned out perfect, they are so cute! I  made the yolks in spherical molds, then used egg shaped molds (like a boiled egg split into half lengthwise) to pour the "whites" into. I embedded the yolks into the egg mold.  They look just like boiled eggs! I used one egg yolk for a recipe that would fit in a 10 inch loaf. We have laying hens that free range, so the soap turned out more cream colored than a pure white. I did add a little TD to it. I'd be interested to know If anyone locates a lye calculator that has egg yolk listed in the oils.


----------



## Kathy Heiner (Apr 16, 2019)

Kathy Heiner said:


> I made egg yolk soap for Easter. It turned out perfect, they are so cute! I  made the yolks in spherical molds, then used egg shaped molds (like a boiled egg split into half lengthwise) to pour the "whites" into. I embedded the yolks into the egg mold.  They look just like boiled eggs! I used one egg yolk for a recipe that would fit in a 10 inch loaf. We have laying hens that free range, so the soap turned out more cream colored than a pure white. I did add a little TD to it. I'd be interested to know If anyone locates a lye calculator that has egg yolk listed in the oils.


I used Jan Berry's Vanilla Bean Egg Yolk Soap recipe.


----------



## Kathy Heiner (Apr 16, 2019)

Kathy Heiner said:


> I used Jan Berry's Vanilla Bean Egg Yolk Soap recipe.


----------



## earlene (Apr 16, 2019)

Kathy Heiner said:


> View attachment 38399


 Wow!  Those are so realist looking, I hope nobody shoves one in their mouths!  I am tempted to grab a salt & pepper shaker and get set to partake of a nice Easter snack!


----------



## Kathy Heiner (Apr 16, 2019)

earlene said:


> Wow!  Those are so realist looking, I hope nobody shoves one in their mouths!  I am tempted to grab a salt & pepper shaker and get set to partake of a nice Easter snack!


Haha! Thanks! My husband has "sampled" my batter before, boy was he surprised!!!


----------

